# Van smells like gas after driving



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey all

My 1995 Chevy van has been smelling like gas lately. I don't believe there is any gas leak because there is nothing on the ground below the van and fuel level does not go down when it sits in the garage (I only drive it about once or twice a month).

The smell is toward the back of the van, not by the engine and I only smell it after driving. When it sits for a day undriven the smell goes away. The engine light does come on, as it has for quite a while so I'm guessing a sensor is bad and it is running way too rich. The gas mileage is pretty poor but it is also a 350 V8 which is going to have poor mileage to begin with.

Any idea what this might be?

Thanks


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuel Injectors? I had a Maxima that had a gas smell when driven. Turns out it was bad injectors. Even caught fire while in the shop when they were running tests. Was an awesome voicemail to get...


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

One time I smelled gas in a car, but couldn't find the leek initially. After a little while found the leak in a rubber gas hose in the engine compartment. Only leaked when engine was running and fuel lines were under pressure. It was spraying gasoline all over a hot engine. I was lucky the car didn't go up in flames.

Your car is not safe. You need to find it , fix it.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

next time you are return home from a trip, crawl under with a flashlight and feel for wetness along your fuel line. then start the engine and crawl under it. You probably have a pin hole in the return line, it's spraying a mist while under pressure, which is why you smell it after you turn off engine, but it goes away in a day or two, and you don't see wet spots on the floor. it won't get better with time, so crawl under and take a look. 

if i'm right it's a cheap and easy fix


----------

